# Looks okay? Chance's stitches. Viewer Discretion Advised.



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I bet he's sore down there.  He doesn't seem to feel very good, and still groggy. 















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















*Finally resting nicely in his little bed.*


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

awwww.....poor little Chance....please give him lot of hug and kisses from me......


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

It looks about like Pedro's did. Pedro was groggy the first day, but was up and about the next day! A few days later, it was like he didn't even have surgery! Hugs to your baby!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Nana4u said:


> awwww.....poor little Chance....please give him lot of hug and kisses from me......


I will Moni, thank you. 



Pookypeds said:


> It looks about like Pedro's did. Pedro was groggy the first day, but was up and about the next day! A few days later, it was like he didn't even have surgery! Hugs to your baby!


It looks so sore! There is a bruise on one side of his penis. He tried to jump off of my lap, it scared me and I grabbed him to keep him from hurting himself. I sure hope I didn't make the bruise. It feels kinda puffy too. I don't know if I did it, or he came home that way. I had a hard time getting a good look down there. He really just wants to sleep. 

Thank you for the hugs.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Give him hugs and kisses from me and chico. Be well soon little man.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Ohhhh Poor lil guy and his hurt peepee, I hope he feels better soon!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sleep it off little Chance. God bless him, and you too Mommy. Bet you're glad to have him home.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

my lil man got snipped today too... i feel for ya both....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The incisions look fine to me. They are clean. He will probably have more than the usual soreness since his was a more complicated surgery with the retained testicle and he was older so he was more developed than some of the younger puppies. Just keep an eye on it and it should be fine. Bet he's glad to be home! 

Brodysmom


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Awww the poor lil sweetie, he will be doing great by tomorrow! Bailey was all whiney and needy the whole day of his surgery, but by the next day he was pretty much back to himself. By the 3rd day you couldn't even tell he had anything done, he was playing like usual. Good luck and lots of puppy kisses!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all so very much. We truly appreciate the kind words. 

It looks to be swelling down there now, so we may be back in the Vet's office first thing AM.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

wow he's look worst than Jaspers. His must have really been up there poor guy  feel better


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It looks much worse now. His whole stomach area is bruised up and puffy. I called the emergency Vet hospital, and they think it's because of all the searching around. It looks terrible! I will have to take him back in, in the morning. If he starts acting weird, I'll take him into the EVH tonight. 

I am WORRIED sick!!!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh the poor little guy...I sure hope he feels better soon. We send get well hugs


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OH, that is a worry. I can understand some bruising and a little puffiness, but if the swelling gets larger and gets hard or firm to the touch, then I'd get him to the ER. Just in case he was getting a hematoma (a slow bleed). I doubt that's what it is, those are pretty rare, but just watch for that. Make sure he's pottying too and that the swelling isn't blocking his urethra or anything. He's little so make sure he is eating and drinking too. I'm sorry... nothing is ever easy, is it. Well, we are here for you but trust your instincts and if you think he needs to be seen, then go ahead and take him in.

Brodysmom


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I fed him some Gerber chicken sticks, and a jar of Turkey baby food. He ate very well. I sure hope he's okay.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh Theresa, I am so sorry for poor little Chance. His incision looked pretty good in those pics you posted. Bruising is natural - it's a sensitive area. If the swelling starts travelling up his abdomen you may want to take him to the EVH. You can also try putting a towel wrapped cold pack on his surgery site. Let us know how he's doing.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Harley's Mom said:


> Oh Theresa, I am so sorry for poor little Chance. His incision looked pretty good in those pics you posted. Bruising is natural - it's a sensitive area. If the swelling starts travelling up his abdomen you may want to take him to the EVH. You can also try putting a towel wrapped cold pack on his surgery site. Let us know how he's doing.


The bruising and swelling just came out of nowhere it seemed. When I picked him up from the Vet it didn't look like this. The EVH said it's probably from all of the probing in his abdomen looking for the testicle. They also mentioned the cold packs, I'll try that, thank you.  I'm going to go lay down with him in my bed, and I will update again in the morning.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Try and have a good night. Has he pottied yet? Keep and eye on that. They are so little - poor things. Take care.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Poor Chance and poor Mommy. Hopefully all will be better in the am. Kiss him and sleep well.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

oh lord! i knew it didn't look good. I sure hope he feels better. i know you may already know but with you being upset you might miss this step, wrap the ice pack in a rag and don't put it right on his stiches. I had to do this with jasper when he got his done.

good night take care


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Give him a hug and kiss from us.All our doggys send kisses too.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

wishes of a speedy recovery


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all so very much. He pottied twice before the swelling got so bad. It's 2:40 AM, and his sugars went way down, so I had to give him a good dose of Nutri-cal. After about 30 minutes he ate a little canned food. Took a sip of water. He can barely walk. He tried to pee, and he just stood there. You can tell it's just to painful. This has been a nightmare. I hope he gets better soon. I won't be sleeping tonight, and I'll be at the Vets office when they drive up to open the place.

I'll give an update when I know more. Thanks again ladies for you support.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

How is Chance now? Rocky had the same op with a retained testicle, it was kinda swollen with him as well, went back to the vets and they gave a course of AB's Its cause they have to kinda dig around and find it and also there is internal stitches as well.
Hope he is doing OK.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Teresa, what a scare!!! I feel so bad for him. I worry so for these little ones. Please update as soon as you get home.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hope you have a good report this morning! Poor baby!!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

poor guy. How traumatic for them to be neutered to begin with and the have a retained one. No wonder he looks so bruised. I hope he is doing a little better, keep us posted.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the speedy recovery and well wishes. Poor Chance really had a time through the night. He is so swollen, black and blue and in a lot of pain. I did get his sugars back up, and he (we) slept from 4:30 AM until 7:30 AM. His tummy looks horrid. I am on my way in to the Vets office now. I called this morning and they said that with him being so small, and all of the probing they did to find the testicle is the reason they feel his tummy looks like a war zone. I'm guessing the anesthesia, not eating, and being in pain is what is causing him to act so sick. He did eat a bit this morning, which is good. I don't think he'll be running any marathons soon. His tummy literally hangs when he stands. He doesn't even want to get up really. 

I can't get pics of his entire stomach because he's to sore at this point to handle much. I don't want to make it worse. I was able to get these pics of one side of his tummy when he got up for a minute or two this morning.

Please pray for him. And again thank you all so much for the kind words.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bless him. I'm so sorry. That looks so painful. I'm praying for him. Maybe you can get a nap today Mom??? Love to Chance.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Owwweee! My sister's boy had the same surgery with the testicles being so far up. It was like the little guy had a spay instead of a neuter and he was also so sore. Try to keep him as comfy as possible and keep yourself from worrying, even though that's much easier said than done. He'll be back on the mend in no time. Just watch for infection and keep it clean, which I'm sure you're doing already. Hugs to both of you. xoxo


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Bless him, I thought "What a big wound" then remembered you had told us about his retained testicle.
Healing thoughts and love on their way to Chance.

Barbara x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We are home. When I drove up to the Vets office it was like he knew where he was. He immediately started shaking and tried to hide behind my Mom in the back seat. I felt so bad. I kept reassuring him that I wasn't leaving him, and that they were only going to take a look at his tummy. I don't know if they understand what we say, but it makes me feel better to talk to them. If nothing else, they sense the tone. 

They said that they rarely ever have one swell up and bruise like this, but probing around in such a small space can result in this affect. He said the area has been traumatized, and that as long as infection doesn't set in, he will get better with each day. They said not to expect him to be up and going for about a week, considering. They gave him some pain meds, and said to feed him small meals every 4 hours until everything looks better down there. This will keep his sugars up, keep him hydrated, and not over fill his stomach. They chose not to start an antibiotic, and said to bring him back in Friday so they can see how everything looks. They said the shallow, rapid breathing was from so much pain. They also said to keep him as still as possible for as long as I could through the next week. That shouldn't be a problem because he doesn't want to move. His recovery will be tough, but he should be on the mend soon. 

Thanks again for the support everyone. It's nice to have a place to share your thoughts, concerns and fears where people understand what you are going through.


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm so happy that he's going to be ok poor little guy, maybe you could put him in one of the carriers and wear it and that way he can be right next to you most of the day for comfort. Except of course for eating and potty time.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm so glad you took him back in so quickly. Poor little man, and poor mama for having to feel his pain. He'll be ok. Just needs to take it easy and soon he'll be back to normal. xoxo


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

He'll be fine, and thank you ladies.  My baby boy knows he has to be strong for Mama.  I was so worried about the little booger, can't help but worry when they are in such distress. He'll be getting lots of spoiling, hugging and kissing, but he gets that anyway. :wink:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awwww poor baby  hope he heals really quickly xx


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Aww poor baby that he is, he looks sore. Rocky was swollen but nothing like this, his incision was much further away from his penis and no bruising. Hopefully he should be on the mend soon. It is a much more complicated op tho, the regular place where the other testicle was seemed to be healed up within a couple of days but the other place wasnt looking good until the stitches came out. Sending good thoughts his way!!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

So glad your home with him...I was worried Sending fast healing thoughts his way.... Hope he feels better real soon.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How is he doing now? Any updates? I hope he is better!!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you so much ladies for all your thoughts and kind words. We really appreciate them all. I'm sorry I haven't updated, but with him being so sick I haven't had much time at all. 

Today he walked from my room to the kitchen. They are at the opposite ends of the house, so it was a pretty good walk for him, and further than he's gone since his surgery on Tuesday morning. He has pretty much done nothing but sleep since he's been home. Today he is showing more progress though. He's much more alert, and will walk to his potty pad, stand to eat, and like I mentioned went all the way to the kitchen. He watches his Sisters play, and his tail wags, so I know he's on the mend, it's just going to take awhile. He has so much swelling and bruising, and plus his throat is so sore from the trach. He still can't chew kibble, and doesn't even attempt to bark. I can tell it's hard for him to swallow by watching him eat and drink. I've been feeding him canned food so that his sugars stay up. I'd say within a week he should be closer to himself again. The first night I wasn't sure what was going to happen. He was in bad shape. The second night wasn't much better. But with lots of rest, and me caring for him round the clock, he is showing improvement everyday. I feel much better about him this evening than I have all week. I think by Sunday he may be wanting to try to play some. I can tell by watching him watch the girls horse around that he really wants in on the action. :lol: So it's a slow go, but he’s coming around. 

Now I have to get some weight back on him. He looks way to skinny.

Thank you all so very much for the support!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh T, bless his heart and bless yours. You are just the best chi mommy ever. You know how much we love him and we are so glad he is on the mend. Please let us know if we can do anything. Even my little girls asked about him today. Day to day he is getting stronger, thank god!!! Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh Lord Theresa!! That poor belly. No wonder he feels so crappy. I am glad to hear though that he is starting to feel a bit better. I think that it is only due to your diligence and round the clock care that he has done so well.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness. Poor Chance! Glad to hear he is improving tho and his tail is wagging lol!!
You are a brill chi mummy looking after him so well!!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

pleased to hear he is on the mend, continuing to send love and healing thoughts 

Barbara x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh chance!! he looks really sore poor guy..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Oh T, bless his heart and bless yours. You are just the best chi mommy ever. You know how much we love him and we are so glad he is on the mend. Please let us know if we can do anything. Even my little girls asked about him today. Day to day he is getting stronger, thank god!!! Thanks for taking the time to post.


Thank you Robin. I think it will just take time, but he is doing better everyday. I appreciate all of your thoughts and kindness. 

Tell the girls that my little Man is slowly but surely coming around. And tell them thank you for being so caring. 



Harley's Mom said:


> Oh Lord Theresa!! That poor belly. No wonder he feels so crappy. I am glad to hear though that he is starting to feel a bit better. I think that it is only due to your diligence and round the clock care that he has done so well.


Thank you Lysa. It looks terrible, doesn't it.  Each day will show more improvement, and I look forward to having my baby back to himself again. 



rocky scotland said:


> Oh my goodness. Poor Chance! Glad to hear he is improving tho and his tail is wagging lol!!
> You are a brill chi mummy looking after him so well!!


Thank you. I love to see his tail wag. That tells me that he's happy.  He has thrown up some yesterday and this morning, but it's bile from his stomach being empty. He will eat a bit, just not a lot. But good news is this morning after he threw up, I was able to get him to eat some kibble for the first time since his surgery. He has been on straight canned because his throat was so sore. 



Rosiesmum said:


> pleased to hear he is on the mend, continuing to send love and healing thoughts
> 
> Barbara x


Thank you Barbara. We appreciate the love and healing thoughts. 



*Princess* said:


> oh chance!! he looks really sore poor guy..


Yeah, hopefully all of the swelling and bruising goes down soon.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Owie! Poor little tyke. 

Hope he feels better.


----------

